# Anyone have used Treeless Saddle Pads? (Skito, Equipedic, Tolkat w/ shims, etc)



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am looking for a new/used treeless saddle pad for my Bob Marshall Sports Saddle. Must have shims/inserts with spinal clearance. Please attach a picture, info, and price. Thank you!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I've heard tons and tons of good things about Skito pads. They are custom made to the saddle which is why I didn't buy one - I plan to upgrade my saddle soon and I don't want a pad that may not fit it. I have a Hilason treeless saddle pad. It is specifically for treeless saddles. I bought it off Amazon for $50. Can't attach pics while posting in mobile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I completed over 400 miles in a Bob Marshall and Skito pad, they are great. Although, they have a tendency to slip, with me anyway. Good luck with the search!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Skito pad for my Stock saddle. I love it! Granted it is not for a treeless but they make a great quality product and would buy another in a heartbeat. I paid $275 + shipping for mine.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Skito Dry Back like Katos for my BM SS with 1" laminated pads. Rode in some severe heat and humidity last week, we were both soaked with sweat but the bottom of my saddle was dry. I gave my old one to my daughter. It's held up great and washes well. I have never seen any indication of spinal contact or had any other contact issues since going to the BM / Skito. I started with them at 210 lbs and am now 190. The Skito pad and BM saddle really are a system that is comfortable for both horse and rider.

$340 shipped, 3 weeks ago.

E-mail or call Tom at Skito with any questions you may have, he's a good guy and very helpful.

Now looking into a Dixie Midnite pad to go under the Skito.


----------

